# Meat Glue



## Ucmd (Dec 7, 2015)

Who has experience or recipes that use aptiva rm or another meat glue. Would love to see some discussion.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 7, 2015)

Might want to search here. There was a thread about it a year or two ago that had a bit of activity.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 7, 2015)

What do you want to know? Sprinkle it, vac it, wait 6 hours. I've wrapped tenderloins with bacon. Put two pieces of fish together. Spinalis Dorsi cap steaks. Etc.


----------



## ramenlegend (Dec 7, 2015)

well RM is for fats, for example you would use it in a foie mousse in order to prevent breaking. General purpose is GS, add it to two proteins and they will become one. You can fuse two proteins with this, or you can stop a farce from sliding around under some poultry skin. Lots of applications.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 7, 2015)

is it possible to use too much? does it have any affect on flavour?


----------



## tkern (Dec 8, 2015)

I put snapper skin on a duck breast once. I was curious. Chicken skin on a scallop is delicious.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 8, 2015)

is this stuff tasteless? Are there any health concerns?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 8, 2015)

It is tasteless. Just sprinkle a little on both proteins to be glued with a dusting of salt. I like to let stand for 24hrs but can be SV right away. I like to break down a chuck steak, glue it back together and SV at 129 for 72hrs. Then sear in a hot pan. Works well


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 8, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> What do you want to know? Sprinkle it, vac it, wait 6 hours. I've wrapped tenderloins with bacon. Put two pieces of fish together. Spinalis Dorsi cap steaks. Etc.





tkern said:


> I put snapper skin on a duck breast once. I was curious. Chicken skin on a scallop is delicious.



I never thought of mixing things together like this...now I'm really interested in this stuff....great ideas guys!


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 8, 2015)

Chefsteps has several recipes that use meat glue.

[video=youtube;cfsUzhZ5GWs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfsUzhZ5GWs[/video]

[video=youtube;vDi0TqnJ_mM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDi0TqnJ_mM[/video]

[video=youtube;05l-ns253Rk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05l-ns253Rk[/video]


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah, sounds interesing


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 8, 2015)

Has anyone done the veggie black bean burger on chef steps? Curious to see how that turned out.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Dec 8, 2015)

Meat Glue just sounds wrong on so many levels.....


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 8, 2015)

It is not healthy


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 8, 2015)

So is meat glue what is used to make canned/packaged ham?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 8, 2015)

That just sound awesome! (Chicken Skin over Scallop) will be giving this a try shortly! Thx Mr Kern - I do love what you do!


tkern said:


> I put snapper skin on a duck breast once. I was curious. Chicken skin on a scallop is delicious.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 8, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Meat Glue just sounds wrong on so many levels.....



Wrong on all the right levels......muhaaaaaa


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh yeah I forgot about making the noodles. I did it with snapper one time. After I blanched them I chilled them, tempura battered them, fried them and served with a snapper consomme.


----------



## buttermilk (Dec 8, 2015)

Just to correct some information:

GS - slurry and wet-mix use. Strongest meat-meat bond of the group, but the slowest set-up as well. Contains gelatin and trisodium phosphate.
RM - dry-sprinkle, slurry, or wet-mix use. The most versatile and general-use of the group: meat-meat, seafood slurry noodles, egg gels. Contains sodium caseinate.
YG - meant specifically for dairy.

And yes, Activa is in grocery store water-added hams. The water stays in solution with the help of Activa BF.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 8, 2015)

fyi it's not really called meat glue the proper name is tissue transglutaminase.


----------



## daveb (Dec 9, 2015)

I'll go with meat glue. But thanks.:cool2:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 9, 2015)

daveb said:


> I'll go with meat glue. But thanks.:cool2:


----------



## JLaz (Dec 9, 2015)

Activa RM is very easy to use and I've experienced no effect of it on the end taste. Be sure to have a close as possible contact between the two products you are fusing together as it would not look so appealing to have air pockets trapped inside a roast, ham or roulade. It would be more obvious in carvery presentations.

I've seen mosaic sashimi done using this product but I did not dare try to eat it. From what I've read and the going knowledge in the kitchens I've worked in, the active ingredients continue to function in normal body temperatures and would be hazardous to ingest.

Here is a link to ChefStep's information regarding the product they seem to enjoy using:
https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/understanding-activa


----------



## SuperSharp (Dec 15, 2015)

I've used it to do simple meat rolls. I did a roll of bacon, then cut into rounds and cooked to make little bacon bowls. It's pretty easy to use. They were pretty adamant about not breathing airborn powder in the recipe I had. Also use it to fix finger cuts in the kitchen (not really, but it does make you wonder).


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 15, 2015)

Huh? bacon bowl. I like!


----------



## ecchef (Dec 15, 2015)

I ordered some RM and a little GS to play around with. I have a cases of 109's that I need to find creative uses for.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 15, 2015)

After opening the Activia it should be stored in the freezer for future use.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 15, 2015)

i like the idea of doing a roulade of white and dark poultry (turkey, chicken) and bacon with that meat glue roast (or smoke!) and then slicing it for sandwiches.

pedestrian I guess. could call it "Eat your heart out World Health Organization"


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 15, 2015)

Should u vac seal the aptiva to preserve


----------



## SuperSharp (Dec 15, 2015)

Ucmd said:


> Should u vac seal the aptiva to preserve



I just folded the top of the pouch over and put it in the freezer. I'm sure vac packing wouldn't hurt.


----------

